# First Look: Integrated Engineering's Golf R IE450T EFR Twin Scroll Turbo Kits



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

IE has set out to develop a turbo upgrade kit for the 2.0T FSI MKVI Golf R which not only significantly increases the power output of the vehicle to super car levels, but also greatly enhances the driving experience. After two years of very extensive and secretive work, the time has come to release a first look behind the scenes and key features of this upcoming product release. Click the image above to see all the first look photos and learn more about our complete turbo kit solution for the 2.0T FSI Golf R engine.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Will this be optimized for the average BPY FSI? FWD...Built block here (I.E. Rods)


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Audi TTS??????????


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

That's awesome!

Keep turning out the goods :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rub-ISH said:


> Will this be optimized for the average BPY FSI? FWD...Built block here (I.E. Rods)


We will be releasing a MK5/6 FSI kit shortly after the Golf R, as well as a MK6 TSI kit in the future.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Brd.Prey said:


> Audi TTS??????????



?????????????????????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Brd.Prey said:


> ?????????????????????


We will have to verify fitment on that chassis.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We will have to verify fitment on that chassis.



Please Do!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Brd.Prey said:


> Please Do!


Will do! :thumbup:


----------



## Cavdiddy (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Will do! :thumbup:


Posted on your site earlier today. Super excited for this. Have been waiting to pull the trigger on a Stg 3 BT for my R. Been back and forth with trading it in, going back to JDM(evo owner years) or just throwing on the Stg3 and calling it a day. Just need a little more power in the DD:thumbup::thumbup:

Was of course looking at APR's, but given all their turmoil over the past 6 months ....wasn't comfortable yet. Who even knows if they have a future in the VAG scene. Glad to see other companies are coming to the table with solid kits. Pumped to see more details as the year progresses. Thanks for not forgetting the MK6ers , since all anyone can talk about is the MK7 GTI or R .


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Cavdiddy said:


> Posted on your site earlier today. Super excited for this. Have been waiting to pull the trigger on a Stg 3 BT for my R. Been back and forth with trading it in, going back to JDM(evo owner years) or just throwing on the Stg3 and calling it a day. Just need a little more power in the DD:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Was of course looking at APR's, but given all their turmoil over the past 6 months ....wasn't comfortable yet. Who even knows if they have a future in the VAG scene. Glad to see other companies are coming to the table with solid kits. Pumped to see more details as the year progresses. Thanks for not forgetting the MK6ers , since all anyone can talk about is the MK7 GTI or R .


Thanks for the kind words, we are working diligently on these to get them on the market. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Here is a first look at our USA casting for the turbo outlet pipe on the IE450T kit. This was just test fitted, quality controlled, and approved for production. These are getting closer every day. The final piece will be the same, except in a black powdercoat finish.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

These kits look like a game changer! 

Awesome work IE!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> These kits look like a game changer!
> 
> Awesome work IE!


Thanks Phil, it is a game changer for sure. Our development car running the prototype version of this kit is seriously wicked. :thumbup:


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Tell me when your ready for me to drop my TTS of for you to fit it up!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Brd.Prey said:


> Tell me when your ready for me to drop my TTS of for you to fit it up!


We need to confirm TTS fitment, but we will let you know when we do! :thumbup:


----------



## Jogawild (Sep 17, 2014)

*wow*

This looks ridiculous! Looking forward to the MKV/A3 8P kit.

Any ideas on cost for the entire kit?


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

What's the onset of boost like with this kit, compared to an Edition 30 / 8P S3 K04 engine?

I've been looking for something like this. Not to push for big hp, but to improve spool up times and increase power to the limit of the OEM clutch, so 300ish.

The quality and finish are certainly there :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Jogawild said:


> This looks ridiculous! Looking forward to the MKV/A3 8P kit.
> 
> Any ideas on cost for the entire kit?


When we have the final cost for everything worked out on the final production kits, we will have an idea of cost then. We are trying to keep it competitively priced, but we are using USA components and more expensive turbo chargers found in other kits.



kevhayward said:


> What's the onset of boost like with this kit, compared to an Edition 30 / 8P S3 K04 engine?
> 
> I've been looking for something like this. Not to push for big hp, but to improve spool up times and increase power to the limit of the OEM clutch, so 300ish.
> 
> The quality and finish are certainly there :thumbup:


Thanks! Spool time on the EFR's are incredibly fast for their size, they also have very nice power build during spool that get rids of that major lag feeling you get from similar sized and even smaller big turbos. It will not spool as fast as a K04, but it will make a K04 car look like its standing still none the less, while still being very easy to drive around with plenty of power without flooring it.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

The Tune will be instrumental in drivability issues. You will be offering a a flash correct?


----------



## DroppinTheSasquatch (Oct 5, 2003)

Glad I didnt pull the trigger on a BT kit yet - sticking with my F23 until this is released 

Nice work IE :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Brd.Prey said:


> The Tune will be instrumental in drivability issues. You will be offering a a flash correct?


Yes absolutely, the turbo kit is complete with software.



DroppinTheSasquatch said:


> Glad I didnt pull the trigger on a BT kit yet - sticking with my F23 until this is released
> 
> Nice work IE :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

yikes. this should be good. cant wait on the release.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

arismkv said:


> yikes. this should be good. cant wait on the release.


Yes, very good! We are getting close.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Tyler, your sales department tells me your not going to sell the turbo with out all the ancillary parts required? I for example have an aftermarket Wagner intercooler, upgraded LPFP., HPFP, etc I have no problem buy an intake and whatever else I need. He told me I would not be able to buy what I need I would have to buy it all. Intercooler etc. This would make this not a smart decision for me. Could you look into this?


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Bump Tyler


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

He may be a little confused on that, allow me to clear it up. We will not be selling the kit components separately, such as the downpipe, exhaust manifold, tune, etc... However, certain supporting mods such as the intercooler and HPFP will be required but not included in the kit. So if you already own those items, you will not need to change them or purchase them again. :thumbup:


----------



## DocCola (Apr 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> He may be a little confused on that, allow me to clear it up. We will not be selling the kit components separately, such as the downpipe, exhaust manifold, tune, etc... However, certain supporting mods such as the intercooler and HPFP will be required but not included in the kit. So if you already own those items, you will not need to change them or purchase them again. :thumbup:


This makes me extremely happy as I have the HPFP and intake on my car already from other brands. I didn't want to have to try to sell them to acquire replacements if I didn't have to. The down pipe I'm willing to part with as well as the APR tune since I didn't pay for it, the PO did. I'm following the progress for this closely and can't wait to see where it goes. My goal is a one and done build for my car while I'm deployed next year, engine and big turbo upgrade all at once that way I can just enjoy the car after and not worry about things failing because it's a thrown together kit or it's company going out of business. 

Keep us informed! Super excited!


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> He may be a little confused on that, allow me to clear it up. We will not be selling the kit components separately, such as the downpipe, exhaust manifold, tune, etc... However, certain supporting mods such as the intercooler and HPFP will be required but not included in the kit. So if you already own those items, you will not need to change them or purchase them again. :thumbup:



Great news!!!! Straighten him out I even mentioned specifically the intercooler and that your company was probably losing quite a few customers and his response was "that's not what our research shows."

I said "ok"

Then I went over his head to you!

Thanks again looking forward to this setup for my TTS

Ed


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Brd.Prey said:


> Great news!!!! Straighten him out I even mentioned specifically the intercooler and that your company was probably losing quite a few customers and his response was "that's not what our research shows."
> 
> I said "ok"
> 
> ...


Not a problem, the turbo kit is complete with everything needed to install the actual kit. This includes the modified turbo (We modify the EFR to fit with custom compressor housings, wastegate brackets, etc..), manifold, oil/coolant/vacuum lines, downpipe, cast intake/outlet parts, all silicone charge piping, ECU tune, etc... These items will not be sold separately and the kits will not be available without any of those parts. It wouldn't make sense to sell the kit parts separate either as its just that, a kit. The manifold will not work without our modified EFR turbochargers, the downpipe will not work without our turbo and manifold, the cast parts will not work without our silicone and turbo location, and so on. You will also need an intercooler, HPFP, injectors and a few other possible supporting mods that many customers may or may not own. All of our sales reps are well aware of this, there just may have been some confusion in the conversation, sorry about that.


----------



## DocCola (Apr 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Not a problem, the turbo kit is complete with everything needed to install the actual kit. This includes the modified turbo (We modify the EFR to fit with custom compressor housings, wastegate brackets, etc..), manifold, oil/coolant/vacuum lines, downpipe, cast intake/outlet parts, all silicone charge piping, ECU tune, etc... These items will not be sold separately and the kits will not be available without any of those parts. It wouldn't make sense to sell the kit parts separate either as its just that, a kit. The manifold will not work without our modified EFR turbochargers, the downpipe will not work without our turbo and manifold, the cast parts will not work without our silicone and turbo location, and so on. You will also need an intercooler, HPFP, injectors and a few other possible supporting mods that many customers may or may not own. All of our sales reps are well aware of this, there just may have been some confusion in the conversation, sorry about that.


Hello again Tyler, just dropping by to see how progress is going and also ask a question: I currently have a SPM down pipe on my car. I'm debating upgrading that to the full SPM turbo back. Would I have to swap to a IE down pipe with this build? Fact is I'm already saving for this build. I want it, bad. It's the most appealing BT kid out there for the R in my eyes. I just don't want to spend money on parts I'll have to replace later. I'm also considering a FMIC since I'm currently being re-stationed to Hawaii from Washington state and I feel I may need it in the much warmer weather. Thanks for any advice. I've checked your page and didn't see any exhausts or downpipes, but maybe I wasn't looking in the right area. :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

DocCola said:


> Hello again Tyler, just dropping by to see how progress is going and also ask a question: I currently have a SPM down pipe on my car. I'm debating upgrading that to the full SPM turbo back. Would I have to swap to a IE down pipe with this build? Fact is I'm already saving for this build. I want it, bad. It's the most appealing BT kid out there for the R in my eyes. I just don't want to spend money on parts I'll have to replace later. I'm also considering a FMIC since I'm currently being re-stationed to Hawaii from Washington state and I feel I may need it in the much warmer weather. Thanks for any advice. I've checked your page and didn't see any exhausts or downpipes, but maybe I wasn't looking in the right area. :beer::beer:


Yes, our kit will require its own downpipe, it is incredibly specific to the EFR turbo and chassis fitment. The downpipe is also included along with the kit. I highly recommend our FDS intercooler to meet our IE450T kit demands, you can install it now as well and see instant results even on your current setup. Our EFR kit is very close to release, should be ready in spring/early summer. :thumbup:


----------



## DocCola (Apr 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, our kit will require its own downpipe, it is incredibly specific to the EFR turbo and chassis fitment. The downpipe is also included along with the kit. I highly recommend our FDS intercooler to meet our IE450T kit demands, you can install it now as well and see instant results even on your current setup. Our EFR kit is very close to release, should be ready in spring/early summer. :thumbup:


Sounds good to me! I'll stick with the exhaust for now then and get to work finding a good VW/Audi shop in Hawaii. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

DocCola said:


> Sounds good to me! I'll stick with the exhaust for now then and get to work finding a good VW/Audi shop in Hawaii. :thumbup:


You got it sir!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

We are getting very close now, here is a little February update. The IE450T Big Turbo Kit is coming along faster than ever, our development car is now running almost entirely production parts, with the few remaining being signed off frequently. Even more finished castings and kit components are being finished daily. We are getting very excited to see these hitting the streets and laying down some serious power very soon!

The IE450T development car visiting the Las Vegas Motor Speedway in early December during a 2200 mile west coast road trip. This trip was planned to test the software and hardware in a large variety of climates, elevations, temperatures, and driving conditions.









IE450T twin scroll turbo manifolds lined up coming out of final machining.



























IE450T cast mass air flow housings receiving quality control checks.


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

Omg. Are these for the golf R only?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kw59 (Oct 21, 2011)

So what EFR is this custom housing unit based off of? Twin scroll and what kinda looks like the mixed flow turbine has me thinking 7163. I am fairly familiar with the EFR series from their use in other platforms.

This info will be helpful to understand the turbo in the context of your kit and the applications here.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

Those are amazing!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

arismkv said:


> Omg. Are these for the golf R only?


The initial kit is for Golf R, MK6 TSI GTI, and MK5 GTI FSI is close behind. 



kw59 said:


> So what EFR is this custom housing unit based off of? Twin scroll and what kinda looks like the mixed flow turbine has me thinking 7163. I am fairly familiar with the EFR series from their use in other platforms.
> 
> This info will be helpful to understand the turbo in the context of your kit and the applications here.


This is actually one of the last items we are finishing up, we are currently testing a few different turbos including the 7163. We are looking for the best combination of spool times, torque/power onset, and peak power limits. This kit is more than just peak numbers, but what is going to perform the best on your way to the grocery store and when you are pitted against a large displacement animal. For those that are building all out track cars or drag monster and want to get into even bigger turbos, we may have a program in the future that will address that as well.


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

Good news I'll be waiting for the Gti fsi version 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siliconrane (May 19, 2009)

In for Updates. Make me max my credit card. I DARE YOU.


----------



## Bozzimus (Sep 2, 2013)

Argh. My nearest IE dealer is 400 miles away (Chicago or Louisville), or 900 miles away (Denver/Bluewater Performance). That sucks.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Hmmm my K04 days may be numbered... I already have a built bottom end and all the necessary parts...Vegas isn't too far for a tune. 06 FSI very interested, of course that is after I get your intake mani!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Bozzimus said:


> Argh. My nearest IE dealer is 400 miles away (Chicago or Louisville), or 900 miles away (Denver/Bluewater Performance). That sucks.





Rub-ISH said:


> Hmmm my K04 days may be numbered... I already have a built bottom end and all the necessary parts...Vegas isn't too far for a tune. 06 FSI very interested, of course that is after I get your intake mani!


We could send you our tune on our PowerLINK handheld programmer for a straight OBD2 plug-in flash, this could also hold multiple files that you can switch between (91/93 octane, 100 octane, valet mode, low boost, etc...) and have the ability to read/clear codes and send files for an additional 250.00 is all. We also have a loaner tool available, we charge you a rental cost, ship the tool and cable to you, and refund the cost in whole upon tool return. Both of those options will allow you to flash the the software in your driveway or at an installation shop of your choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We could send you our tune on our PowerLINK handheld programmer for a straight OBD2 plug-in flash, this could also hold multiple files that you can switch between (91/93 octane, 100 octane, valet mode, low boost, etc...) and have the ability to read/clear codes and send files for an additional 250.00 is all. We also have a loaner tool available, we charge you a rental cost, ship the tool and cable to you, and refund the cost in whole upon tool return. Both of those options will allow you to flash the the software in your driveway or at an installation shop of your choice. :thumbup:


What if I already own a PowerLink? I have one for my Driver Motorsports tune...can that be sent and re used?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rub-ISH said:


> What if I already own a PowerLink? I have one for my Driver Motorsports tune...can that be sent and re used?


Yes, we can use that. :thumbup: Those are all the same units. You would just need to flash your stock file back to the car before sending out your programmer to us, and we would return it with the new IE files and software loaded to it for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

I posted an update to our IE450T development page, this is likely one of the last updates you will see before the IE450T kit is officially ready. Get the latest HERE.


----------



## Mr Nasty (May 14, 2010)

Can't wait. :beer:
The R you've been testing the kit with a 6spd or DSG? 
If 6spd, which clutch are you guys running?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Mr Nasty said:


> Can't wait. :beer:
> The R you've been testing the kit with a 6spd or DSG?
> If 6spd, which clutch are you guys running?


It is a US spec Golf R, so 6 speed. We have been testing the stock clutch for over a year now, and have just barely started seeing it slip (500ft/lbs to the wheels at 3000 RPM does that). We have been working with a great clutch manufacturer on a kit-matched clutch solution. We will be installing that clutch, built short block, and our IE LPFP solution here shortly so we can really push this kit to the limit.


----------



## styling5030 (Feb 13, 2009)

Single disc clutch or bi disc?

Use stock injector with ie lpfp or upgrate solution injector?

Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

styling5030 said:


> Single disc clutch or bi disc?


We want these to be as street friendly as possible while being reliable and capable of holding the power. We are working with a single disc right now, and will be doing a lot of heavy harassment testing on it soon.



styling5030 said:


> Use stock injector with ie lpfp or upgrate solution injector?


Stock injector for now, we are making very good power levels on them. We are working with injector options as well.


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

Any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

WannabeVWguy said:


> Any updates?


Sure!
The kits are being packed and verified as we speak. We are lining up a local stock Golf R to fully install the kit on from scratch and build all of our install data and finalize every single kit component one piece at a time on a stock non modified car.
Furthermore, our stock block software has been finalized and completed. We road tested it for over a year daily with two 2500+ mile road trips through high elevation, sea level, freezing temps, desert scorching heat, high humidity, and dry climate conditions as well as countless dyno time and all out assault on a demanding race track. Everything performed incredible, with nothing but pure reliable strong performance. With that done, our development car is now receiving a fully built IE engine so we can write our built engine internal files for those customers looking to get the most possible performance available. The turbo kits with stock block software are very, very close to hitting market now.


----------



## watsonj0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Updates, I still don't see the kit for sale yet, do you have an ETA?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

watsonj0 said:


> Updates, I still don't see the kit for sale yet, do you have an ETA?


We are just working on finalizing everything we need to put the kits up for sale on the business side, you should see them for sale in the next week or so! :thumbup: We are very excited.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Integrated Engineering is proud to finally announce the availability of our IE450T turbo kit for the MK6 Golf R. We are proud to be first to bring the power of a twin-scroll EFR BorgWarner turbocharger in a complete bolt-on kit to the market. Transform your MK6 Golf R into a 450+bhp monster, without any dramatic increases in spool time, reaching 435 ft-lbs of torque at all four wheels, at a mere 3300rpm! By employing true twin-scroll technology into the cast turbo manifold and pairing it with a state-of-the-art BorgWarner EFR turbocharger, spool time is kept to a minimum, delivering the fastest-spooling big turbo setup to the market.



















*Dyno Charts*
While still remaining within the limits of the factory engine internals on 91 octane, the IE450T kit produces just that- 450bhp. As you can see in the dyno plot below, this kit packs a big punch and does not add on much turbo lag from the factory K04 setup it replaces.










For more advance customers with built shortblocks, a 100 octane file will further release the power of the IE450T turbo kit. With no further modifications this file is capable of over 450 horsepower and 460 ft/lbs torque to all four wheels! *(Coming Soon)*










*Customer Review*














The IE450T kit was designed with the enthusiast in mind; the person who wants to increase the power from their car without removing any of the fun from it. It is designed to directly bolt on to the car without any fabrication or frustration. With the IE450T turbo kit, performance has been perfected.

*Visit our website for a full list of features, components, pricing, and information!*


----------

